# Solar Thermal



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Hay guys I just got done installing this solar system and have taken a lot of pics and video. I got to tell yah I was thinking of this site the whole time. I allways try my best and it looks great. I am anticipating some good and some negative remarks. We will see what the community thinks.. 
This is a domestic hot water heating system as well as reheating the return line on the boiler and a pool heater as well. 

































I have another one just like this with radient heat witch is low temperature system and will probable send the homeowners oil consumption to almost 0.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Here is a link to a video of the completed job. 

https://plus.google.com/108162365791777334743/posts/d5TGbPN5dLm


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

You most definitely can not mount a grundfos circulator like that. The stator has to be on the side with the electrical connector on the top or mounted vertically. The circ will burn itself out in no time.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

I would expect a better insulating job from a home owner... Or first week apprentice.

Sorry but looks like doo doo.. You should try to expect more out of yourself 

And rotate that circ as previously mentioned!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Who's ' We' are the master plumbers???


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

rjphd ...where in the plumbing code does it mention positioning of a circulator. As a result of team bps comment and a little research, You are correct and looks like i will be rotating that circulator 90. I thought it was the same as the tacos this is the reason i subscribe to the site thank you for you constructive help teambp. And rjphd your rude comments are not welcome.
Thank you plumbing zone


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

we is 2 people 1 more than 1. we is you and me and everyone here. got that rjphd.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

jnohs said:


> I am anticipating some good and some negative remarks.





jnohs said:


> And rjphd your rude comments are not welcome. Thank you plumbing zone


Should have left the anticipation part of your post out. You should know by now RJ can sniff out almost anything posted by you. 

Btw, code books don't include installation instructions. However the code book does enforce that any equipment is to be installed as per manufacturer instructions 

And is that an exposed wire nut over the tank?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

jnohs said:


> rjphd ...where in the plumbing code does it mention positioning of a circulator. As a result of team bps comment and a little research, You are correct and looks like i will be rotating that circulator 90. I thought it was the same as the tacos this is the reason i subscribe to the site thank you for you constructive help teambp. And rjphd your rude comments are not welcome.
> Thank you plumbing zone


I'm not being rude, I'm being factual... with that pump installed that way as well your other installs showed you don't read the installation manuals.. as said before, you endangered public with sloppy boiler installs, how do I know? You proundly showed it on your website and I pointed it out you ya and yet you continue to insult my expertise.. you have it coming.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

jnohs said:


> rjphd ...where in the plumbing code does it mention positioning of a circulator. As a result of team bps comment and a little research, You are correct and looks like i will be rotating that circulator 90. I thought it was the same as the tacos this is the reason i subscribe to the site thank you for you constructive help teambp. And rjphd your rude comments are not welcome. Thank you plumbing zone



Taco's will burn up just as quick when put in like that too..

Read the paperwork that comes in every box you can't find common sense in the code book..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like shiot...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Is that potable h2o? If so we cannot use black steel on water here. Look under the green circ pumps and you will see some black fittings and nipples. Those will rust out in no time.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

In the first picture, I don't see any of the safety devices that are needed on the panels; where is the freeze-protection valve, air vent, vacuum breaker, and pressure relief valve?....those are essential on the potable water lines of the panels. 
And there is supposed to be a check valve up there too.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Is that potable h2o? If so we cannot use black steel on water here. Look under the green circ pumps and you will see some black fittings and nipples. Those will rust out in no time.


If that on potable water, those green pumps (as well the red ones too if that the case) are wrong too.. suppose to be bronze or ss.. .. and if the tank starts leaking, how many pipes in front have to be remove to replace the tank?... as others said.. looks like sh8t..


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Man, I've got to check in here more often! I can't believe I missed this!

Ok first of all, you can't use foamed polyethylene insulation on glazed collector solar loops(what the original poster did). On the very first first summer stagnation cycle that insulation is going to melt right off that 350+ degree return pipe. Also, you do know you have to braze all connections on evacuated tube collector loops....right? They can get hotter than the melting point of soft solders.

Looks like someone spent a lot of money to have a system installed wrong 
I see more screwed up solar installs than any other type of plumbing. If you don't know what your are doing you need to just stop!



http://leakdetectionwinterhaven.com


----------

